# Cherokee & Airbags??



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

I have a Chevy-chassis Class A motorhome with front airbags (Airlift). The RV forums suggest you should realign the front end after installing the airbags and inflating them to operating pressure, because the geometry changes (more front end lift).

If one installs airbags into the front of a Cherokee (or Wrangler) will the front end need to be realigned?

After you remove the plow, do you reduce the airgabags pressure?

Have you noticed any unusual tire wear since you installed the airbags?

Just wondering.

Fran


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I ran mine for about 6 months after the bags before an alignment and didn't have a problem with tire wear. Technically you 'should' only put enough air in the bags to get back to the original ride height and then deflate them after the weight is gone.

In the real world I get my XJ aligned every spring after the thaw, living a mile and a half down a bumpy and holey dirt road does wonders although the Jeep seems to hold the alignment better that my old Dakota. The airbags I set the front to 45 PSI for the winter and rear to about 40 PSI, then in the spring the front goes down to about 15 PSI and the rear down to 20. I haven't noticed any unusual tire wear but I do check the tire pressure every week all year round 40 PSI in the winter for the Courser MSR's and 32 PSI in the summer for the Wrangler RSA's. I'll also mention that the plow stays on most of the winter even through the 40 mile round trip to work and back every day.


----------

